# Tonight's Supper (Crawfish)



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well the restaurants have started serving the crawfish down this way. Prices are up right now, as always at the beginning. $21.00 for 4 pounds. Went to the local joint. Pretty good food. Daughter tore up her 4 pounds..

http://www.tunkscypressinn.com/menu.htm


----------



## navyjeremy (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been trying to get the Commissary here to order some since I have been here in March, they keep telling me that there is no way to get them over here, yet they have frozen fish, chicken, pork, and beef.  Go figure


----------



## meateater (Feb 3, 2010)

HMMMM, MUDBUGS!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 3, 2010)

Those look great, been a while since I have had any...


----------



## bigslick (Feb 3, 2010)

Haven't had any in probably 6 years, sure wish I could find them up here at a decent price.
Enjoy!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## chefrob (Feb 3, 2010)

first time that i was in NO i ordered a filet and the waitress asked what i wanted on that? i said what do you mean? she said you can have shrimp, oysters or crawfish. a little caught of guard i said crawfish, why not........ man that was awesome!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 3, 2010)

Them are some nice lookin bugs there! They look bigger than the ones that make it all the way to Nebraska! Always tasty though. Did that little girl actually eat that whole big tray of craws? That'd be quite an appetite on a little one.

Dave


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 3, 2010)

She ate all but 6...She loves the crawfish...I peel, she eats.  6-7 *pounds* of live *crawfish* will provide 1 pound of peeled *tails.  I* usually do my own, but too much going on right now. Some from last year...


----------



## chefrob (Feb 3, 2010)

now there's a party not to miss!


----------



## meateater (Feb 3, 2010)

"Laissez Les Bon Temps Roulez"


----------



## alx (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks outstanding steve.....


----------



## cuclimber (Feb 3, 2010)

Those look pretty good.  There's a chain restaurant called Pappadeaux's around here that does an all you can eat crawdad day for 3 bucks/lb (If I remember correctly), only a few months a year.  Pretty good, but they put a little too much seasoning on them in my opinion.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 3, 2010)

You're killing me... I haven't had anu good crawdad's since I left the Big Easy. Congrats on a flavorful meal.


----------



## vince (Feb 3, 2010)

that time of year,


----------



## speedtona (Feb 3, 2010)

My dams are full of the suckers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.We call them yabbies over her in OZ


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 3, 2010)

Man oh Man you are killing me with the Mud Bugs. This is the first years i a while we aren't going to New Orleans after Mardi Gras. We will have to get some live ones here but we will eat some crawfish maybe this weekend too. We cann't get enough of the music, the food and the treditions of mardi Gras in New Orleans.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 3, 2010)

nice,  i'm  happy crawfish are in season.  I had some that were driven up from Lousiana last Friday @ the first crawfish boil of the year around here.  Put away 6 lbs pretty easily.

For those in Chicagoland there is a crawfish boil this weekend on SUper Bowl Sunday @ Toons bar in the city on Southport.  $25 a.y.c.e.   Another boil  on March 20th as well.


----------



## cruizer (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks great brings back memories from living on Bayou Lafourche. Bought by the gunny sack full. Used to get them with the throw nets on the bayous also.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 7, 2010)

Man those look good!  Until 2 years ago I had never done the shuck and suck thing being originally from Missouri.  I have fell in love with all things mudbug!  LOL


----------



## treegje (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks great! Nice job.


----------



## dyce51 (Feb 7, 2010)

I spent some time down in New Orleans shortly after Katrina hit. That was the first time I ate crawfish and let me tell ya what.....I loved them!!! I have found no where around my area that cooks crawfish!  I need to go back down south if for nothing else....the food!!!!!


----------

